# "Tongue" pics



## PixiePink

Post pics of your babies with their tongue sticking out! I'll start! 

This is the only one I have of Mackenzie...I don't think he ever stuck his tongue out before or since (he won't even pant if he can help it...).









Minnie - her tongue sticks out almost every time she's sleeping (she was sleeping in both these pics but opened her eyes as I took the picture).

















Sticking out her tongue as I took a picture while she was chewing on a greenie.









This was a lucky shot...really looks like she is sticking out her tongue at me for daring to put silly shoes on her!! :laughing5:


----------



## Emma_H

My favourite tongue pic!


----------



## Emma_H

p.s i love that last one of Minnie!


----------



## unchienne

Oh my goodness. The pictures are sooo cute! I wish I could get one of Pearl. She sticks her tongue out when she gets excited, but she always sucks it back in when she hears the camera cut on. 

Rotten little stinker. LOL


----------



## Mandy

heres some of my guys with sticky out tounges lol

zac first


----------



## Mandy

honey


----------



## Mandy

and last but not least romeo


----------



## jazzman

I think it's harder for me to find a picture in which one of my dogs
Isn't sticking his or her tounge out !


----------



## KayC

Zoey


----------



## Yatak

Lol, Zoey's photo is soooo funny... so cheeky!


----------



## Yatak

I only have two. She hardly ever shows it. =(

A looney one









Polishing the dish


----------



## avbjessup

Those pics are just too cute!!!


----------



## PixiePink

I just dug out another one of Mackenzie... This was taken by my bf several years ago to show me what our boy had been up to while I was away. Mackenzie had just rubbed his face in "poo" in the park while my bf was walking him. He was not quick enough to stop him in time. I think the pic was taken while Mackenzie was yawning but it makes this picture look priceless! :laughing3:


----------



## carrera

heres chicco, he was trying to sleep


----------



## Gatsby

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> heres some of my guys with sticky out tounges lol
> 
> zac first


I can't believe how alike your zacy boy looks like my gatsby! 
They are identical


----------



## Vivid

Yatak, I love the outfit your pup is wearing in your polishing the dish photo


----------



## rcj1095

These are the greatest photos. There should be a monthly contest on the tongues sticking out. I don't know how I'd vote. Too cute everybody!!!


----------



## lynx8456

Super cute pictures in this thread!!!
I never realized how often Jasper sticks
his tongue out until I started 
checking out his photo albums. 
Here is what I found to post. 
Funny part is I have many more

Tongue while having a chewy









Tongue in the dirt:









Trying out some Hay:









Puppy Smile>> a personal favorite of mine:









Playing with his turtle:









Yawning:









Being Goofy:









Tasty Toys:


----------



## sissyschihuahuas

jazzman said:


> I think it's harder for me to find a picture in which one of my dogs
> Isn't sticking his or her tounge out !



I LOVE that last picture!!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas

Here is a picture of one of my puppies with his tongue sticking out... 

btw....ALL of these pictures are CUTE!!!


----------



## Triton07

PixiePink said:


> I just dug out another one of Mackenzie... This was taken by my bf several years ago to show me what our boy had been up to while I was away. Mackenzie had just rubbed his face in "poo" in the park while my bf was walking him. He was not quick enough to stop him in time. I think the pic was taken while Mackenzie was yawning but it makes this picture look priceless! :laughing3:


OH MAN!! That made me laugh so hard! It's a darn good thing I swallowed my beverage before viewing that one, and the story, haha oh what boys can do when left without the women!! lol, too too funny


----------



## Triton07

Here's Triton on a fishing trip. The second pic his tongue isn't out, but the look on his face makes him look like the biggest goofball ever!!!


----------



## peapod

Triton07 said:


> Here's Triton on a fishing trip. The second pic his tongue isn't out, but the look on his face makes him look like the biggest goofball ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Waiushaoting




----------



## pam6400

Here is Ben








Here is Frankie


----------



## PixiePink

Triton07 said:


> Here's Triton on a fishing trip. The second pic his tongue isn't out, but the look on his face makes him look like the biggest goofball ever!!!


That second pic made me laugh out loud. I just had to show my bf. He DOES look like quite the goofball!!


----------



## Yatak

Vivid said:


> Yatak, I love the outfit your pup is wearing in your polishing the dish photo


Thank you... it was a too big for her then, so I had to roll up the sleeves and pants. Now she it fits her almost perfectly. How quickly they grow up


----------



## *Chloe*

great pics everyone i could only find one of T and its from when she was a pup


----------



## TLI

I took this pic of Jade yesterday. I will find some tongue pics of the other 3 as well.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

*heeeere's Jerry!*










*and, heeeere's Tabitha!*


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas

These are the only one's I have on Photobucket.


----------



## FBRaRrN

Here is Freckles his is always out he has an overbite
















Here is Rascal 








Here is Harry his sticks out most of the time he has an over bite too.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Bailey
































Charlie (my cousins dog) taken with my cell phone.








Beatles (my cousins dog








Lucie


----------



## rocky scotland

Lol heres Rocky!


----------



## pigeonsheep

i love tongue pics!!!!! ^_^

























































































omg i freakin miss him as a puppy!


----------



## rcj1095

TLI said:


> I took this pic of Jade yesterday. I will find some tongue pics of the other 3 as well.


Oh my god. That Jade is the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life!!! That's a big tongue for a 1 lb. girl. T, that picture is fantastic!!! I need a new camera. Mine doesn't catch the action shots near as good as you girls!!!


----------



## Zethsmommy

I love all the tongue shots. I've been trying to capture a tongue shot of Zeth all week. You would think after some 200 pics 1 of them would have a tongue, but nooooooo. I started playing with all the settings on the camera so one of these days just maybe I'll catch a tongue pic.


----------



## Triton07

Here's a "balding old man"! haha I took it yesterday, when he was able to yawn, and open his mouth


----------



## voodewlady

Great pics everyone!


----------



## TashaZ

LOL these are fabulos!!
I love Jade, her tongue is bigger then she is!! And Dexter is such a cutie, i've never seen his baby pictures, what a little fluff ball!!!!!
Mine don't stick their tongues out much but here's Pebbles' signature curly tongue


----------



## Rochelle

These are fantastic pics! I haven't giggled this hard in ages.
Here's Peek's!


----------



## pigeonsheep

TashaZ said:


> LOL these are fabulos!!
> I love Jade, her tongue is bigger then she is!! And Dexter is such a cutie, i've never seen his baby pictures, what a little fluff ball!!!!!
> Mine don't stick their tongues out much but here's Pebbles' signature curly tongue


hi pebbles! boy that longue is going straight for your nose!  hehe yes dexter was sucha fluffball when he was a pup! i miss him being 2 lbs....now hes 8 lbs...LOL


----------



## jeanie brown

one of dodge


----------



## sakyurek

Great photos Gia and zoey are super cute!


----------



## T2woman

Baby Bella Giving the Rasberrys...


----------



## KayC

Great photo's, I love it. Keep em' comming.


----------



## TLI

*Lexie*










*Chance*










*Gia*


----------



## T2woman

oh how I love these...


----------



## lynx8456

The pictures in this thread are absolutely priceless


----------



## Adrienne

I havent been able to catch Lola with her tounge out but I got A couple of Quark and 1 of Ava


----------



## Jerry'sMom

found another one of Jerry:


----------



## lynx8456

chi hua hua said:


> found another one of Jerry:



LOL now that is too funny with the caption


----------



## amyhedd

Triton07 said:


> Here's Triton on a fishing trip. The second pic his tongue isn't out, but the look on his face makes him look like the biggest goofball ever!!!


Ohhh my goshhhhhhh how cute is the last pic!! i literally said "awwwwww" out loud. haha bless him xx


----------



## Fern's Mummy

Fern has her tongue out constantly, it's soooooooo cute


----------



## Fern's Mummy

Waiushaoting said:


>


Love this one of Mimi


----------



## PixiePink

Another one of Minnie from last week...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

OMG I love all of these pictures!!!! 

Triton, I love your last pic, talk about a smile!!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Yes, great thread. I love reading this one.


----------



## TashaZ

i found a few more tongue pics hehe...


----------



## Krista

Yoshi has such a long tongue!


----------

